# France 30-31



## A_Skywalker (Aug 26, 2008)

Caen v Paris SG

30/08/2008 18:00 BST
  2.65 2.90 2.65 All Bets (24) 
Grenoble v Monaco

30/08/2008 18:00 BST
  2.65 2.90 2.65 All Bets (24) 
Lorient v Auxerre

30/08/2008 18:00 BST
  1.95 3.00 3.90 All Bets (23) 
Nancy v Le Havre

30/08/2008 18:00 BST
  1.75 3.10 4.75 All Bets (24) 
Nantes v Le Mans

30/08/2008 18:00 BST
  2.25 2.90 3.20 All Bets (24) 
Nice v Valenciennes

30/08/2008 18:00 BST
  1.85 3.05 4.30 All Bets (23) 
Marseille v Sochaux

30/08/2008 20:00 BST
  1.40 4.00 7.25 All Bets (24) 
Lille v Bordeaux

31/08/2008 16:00 BST
  2.80 2.90 2.50 All Bets (24) 
Toulouse v Rennes

31/08/2008 16:00 BST
  2.40 2.90 2.95 All Bets (24) 
St.Etienne v Lyon

31/08/2008 20:00 BST
  3.30 2.90 2.20 All Bets (24)


----------

